# HILFE--> Auflösung



## Fl0w-x3 (8. Dezember 2010)

Also erstmal bin ich komplett neu mit Ubuntu-Linux 
ich hab den Rechner von meiner Patentante bekommen.
Ich wollte heute Abend noch ein bisschen ins I-net und jetzt ist die Auflösung 600x480 ich finde aber aber nichts wo ich es ändern kann.
Ich habe schon in verschieden Foren geschaut und versteh es einfach nicht was die Leute da so schreiben. Kann mir einfach jemand sagen wo ich drauf klicken muss bzw. wo ich es einfach wieder ändern kann 

DANKE IM VORAUS --> hoffe mein Hilferuf wird gesehen -.-


----------



## Fl0w-x3 (8. Dezember 2010)

okay Entschuldigung 
ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt gemacht hab aber nachdem ich hier mein Problem gepostet habe konnte ich es auf einmal ändern =) *PEINLICH*

Naja


----------

